# Please critique Penny :)



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Penny she will be 19 weeks old tomorrow, she now "stacks" herself after me teaching her to do it... I will not be showing her but would like to get some feedback as to what others think of her conformation...


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not qualified to critique, but she's very pretty and she self stacks very 
nicely


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't critique your girl either, just would like to say she is a beauty and does a nice natural stack.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks Bear and 1stTime


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Can anyone give an actual critique? lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:wub:


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

She's definitely a cute pup. 
I think 19 weeks is a bit young for an actual conformation critique as she's growing and her body may not be displaying the right proportions.
But what I see is a nicely built pup, with good coloring. She stacks nicely, though she seems a little toe out to me, but that's most likely just in the way she's standing. 
She looks good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't like to evaluate puppies. Not sure why, but I have a harder time looking at puppies.

Young puppy that could be a more balanced. High withers, dip in the back after the withers and then a bit of a roach over the loin. She appears to be a little steep in the croup and I would like it to be longer. Very good angulation in front though her upper arm should be longer. This will limit front reach and also influence how she jumps. Good angluation in the rear. Her pasterns and feet look OK at this point. She has a good head and color though her tan will spread significantly as she matures. In the photo she looks a bit heavy.


----------

